# Fisch gegen Depressionen



## fuerstmyschkin (28. Oktober 2022)

Angeln kann durchaus gegen Depressionen helfen, es kann sie aber auch genau so schnell verursachen (Stichwort Schneiderwochen)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Oktober 2022)

Das Angeln ist für mich die Medizin gegen Depressionen.
Der Fisch lediglich gut für mein Herz.

In dem Sinne: Da habe ich wohl das einzig richtige Hobby.


----------



## crisis (28. Oktober 2022)

Wenn ich keinen Fisch bekomme werde ich ziemlich schnell depressiv. Und ich meine nicht auf den Teller!


----------



## Kanal-Angler (29. Oktober 2022)

*Das ist die beste Nachricht des Monats.
Wenn das stimmt das Fisch sogar gegen Depressionen u. Meckern hilft dann, bekommt meine Schwiegermutter nur noch Fisch zu Essen. *


----------



## Verstrahlt (29. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaub angeln hilft gegen Depressionen und essen hilft auch... aber ob Fisch essen noch besser ist, kann ich nicht sagen ;D


----------



## heinzi (29. Oktober 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Fisch ist ein gesundes Lebensmittel und soll sogar gegen Depressionen helfen.*





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Was haltet Ihr von solchen Studien? Seid Ihr auch der Meinung, dass Angeln gegen Depressionen hilft? Schreibt es uns in die Kommentare!*


Also erstmal sollte Thema und anschließende Fragestellung ein gemeinsames Ziel haben. Einmal hilft hier womöglich der Fisch gegen Depressionen und ein anders mal das Angeln. 
Aber um die Frage: *Was haltet Ihr von solchen Studien? *zu beantworten: Ich halte von solchen Studien nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts. Da kann ich auch gleich fragen, wie lang ein Stück Schnur ist.


----------



## Mescalero (29. Oktober 2022)

Ich mag solche Studien sehr, der Unterhaltungswert ist recht hoch. 

Um einen signifikanten Effekt der Omega-3-Fettsäuren nachweisen zu können, müssen wahrscheinlich ziemliche Mengen an Fisch konsumiert werden und weil insbesondere Seefisch mittlerweile oft mit Schwermetallen und anderem Mist belastet ist, stellt sich die Frage, ob Fisch heutzutage immer noch per se als "gesundes Lebensmittel" bezeichnet werden kann. Aber vielleicht machen die tollen Fettsäuren alles wieder wett und Quecksilber hilft womöglich gegen Depressionen?

In jedem Fall vermischt die Fragestellung des Redaktionspraktikanten zwei Themen miteinander. Hilft Fisch? Und: Hilft Angeln?
Das ist nicht zwangsläufig dasselbe.


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von solchen Studien?


Kommt immer drauf an wer so was in Auftrag gibt. Von solchen Studien halte ich gar nix.


----------



## Micha1450 (29. Oktober 2022)

Angeln ist gut fürs Gemüt und zum "Runterkommen". Um Fische geht`s mir schon längst nicht mehr in erster Linie. Dafür brauche ich keine Studie.


----------



## Purist (29. Oktober 2022)

Angeln hilft, wie jede Bewegung/Tätigkeit an frischer Luft, in begrenztem Umfang durchaus gegen Depressionen. Der Kampf dagegen ist damit allein allerdings nicht zu bewältigen, ich schreibe diesbezüglich aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich bin aber auch nie ein Freund von Therapie und Medikamenten geworden. Jeder Betroffene sollte das ruhig ausprobieren, sollte aber auch wissen, dass die Schulmedizin nicht viel darüber weiß und das diese Methoden nicht unbedingt jedem helfen müssen.

Dass Fischesser weniger zu Depressionen neigen, als z.B. Fastfooddauerkonsumenten, ist durchaus schlüssig. Die Sache mit den Fettsäuren, müsste genauer erforscht werden. Studien mit derart vielen Teilnehmern, sind allerdings durchaus repräsentativ.


----------



## geomas (29. Oktober 2022)

Es gibt in anderen Ländern interessante Programme, die die Angelei gegen Depressionen und auch Erkrankungen wie Posttraumatische Belastungsstörungen einsetzen. Ich denke da zum Beispiel an https://tacklingminds.org im UK.
Hier sind ein paar Links dazu.









						Fishing cures PTSD and anxiety, first ever clinical study aims to prove
					

Psychologists work with military veterans in the hope of getting GPs to prescribe the activity as treatment for mental health conditions




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				












						Catching a Break: How Fishing Therapy Helps Veterans with PTSD
					

We sat down with two experts in fishing therapy to learn how angling is helping veterans battle mental health issues like PTSD.



					fishingbooker.com
				









						The Surprising Mental Health Benefits of Fishing | NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness
					

This activity, which has become my life’s work, can offer physical health benefits, teach resilience and build community.




					www.nami.org
				






Die Ernährungsfrage sehe ich kritisch - gegessener Fisch ist nicht gleich gegessener Fisch, da sind viel zu viele Variablen im Spiel.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an wer so was in Auftrag gibt. Von solchen Studien halte ich gar nix.


Hallo,

genau, das ist der springende Punkt: "wes Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing". Eine Studie wird immer halbwegs so aussehen, wie es der Auftraggeber (Bezahler) erwartet.
Nun werden sich die Studienersteller nicht gerade zum Narren machen, aber Trendmäßig wird die Studie so abgefasst, dass der Auftraggeber zufrieden ist.  
Geld regiert die Welt!

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## heinzi (30. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Nun werden sich die Studienersteller nicht gerade zum Narren machen, aber Trendmäßig wird die Studie so abgefasst, dass der Auftraggeber zufrieden ist.
> Geld regiert die Welt!


So ist das. Wenn dann im Verlauf der Studie sich ein Bild abzeichnet was nicht im Sinne des Auftragsgebers ist, dann wird die Studie einfach abgebrochen und kein Ergebnis bekannt gegeben. Eine Studie sollte sehr gut disigned sein und sollte auch immer "Doppelblind" erfolgen, also weder die Probanden noch die Forscher wissen wer in welcher Gruppe ist. Und die Teilnehmer müssen natürlich auch zufällig ausgewählt sein. Also einfach mal 150000 Menschen zu befragen ob sie viel oder wenig Fisch essen und ob die einen mehr vergessen haben als die anderen, ist sicherlich nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Seifert (30. Oktober 2022)

Fisch ist gut gegen Depressionen -stimmt!!
Aber nur,wenn du nach der Fischmahlzeit 'n ordentlichen Schluck Hochprozentiges zu dir nimmst.
Dann hat die Depressione wenig Chancen....


----------



## Purist (30. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> So ist das. Wenn dann im Verlauf der Studie sich ein Bild abzeichnet was nicht im Sinne des Auftragsgebers ist, dann wird die Studie einfach abgebrochen und kein Ergebnis bekannt gegeben. ...Also einfach mal 150000 Menschen zu befragen ob sie viel oder wenig Fisch essen und ob die einen mehr vergessen haben als die anderen, ist sicherlich nicht so prickelnd.


Dann müssten wir zwei Fragen klären: Wer hat diese Studie an einer chinesischen Uni in Auftrag gegeben und wer bezahlte die darin eingeflossenen 26 Studien?
Die Fischzuchtbranche? Es ist hinlänglich bekannt, dass Meereszuchtfisch nicht das gelbe vom Ei und schon gar nicht sonderlich gesund ist, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken. Was da gegessen wurde, hat man allerdings nicht publiziert. Dass ein hoher Fischkonsum, jenseits von Schadstoffbelastungen und Fischzucht, durchaus gesund ist, ist keine neue Erkenntnis.


----------



## Purist (30. Oktober 2022)

Seifert schrieb:


> Aber nur,wenn du nach der Fischmahlzeit 'n ordentlichen Schluck Hochprozentiges zu dir nimmst.
> Dann hat die Depressione wenig Chancen....


Alkohol hilft in der Tat bei einer Episode, allerdings nur für maximal 1-2 Stunden, spätestens am nächsten morgen ist die Depression dann schlimmer als vorher. Das sollte man sich genau überlegen, ob das Sinn macht. Ich bin kein Alkoholgegner, bin auch für derlei Spaß zu haben, wer jedoch wirklich erkrankt ist, sollte davon trotzdem die Finger lassen.


----------



## heinzi (31. Oktober 2022)

Purist schrieb:


> Dann müssten wir zwei Fragen klären: Wer hat diese Studie an einer chinesischen Uni in Auftrag gegeben und wer bezahlte die darin eingeflossenen 26 Studien?
> Die Fischzuchtbranche? Es ist hinlänglich bekannt, dass Meereszuchtfisch nicht das gelbe vom Ei und schon gar nicht sonderlich gesund ist, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken. Was da gegessen wurde, hat man allerdings nicht publiziert. Dass ein hoher Fischkonsum, jenseits von Schadstoffbelastungen und Fischzucht, durchaus gesund ist, ist keine neue Erkenntnis.


Ich denke das Thema Ernährung hinsichtlich Gesundheit ist, zumindest im Grundsatz, hinreichend bekannt. Schaut man sich das weltweite Durchschnittsalter der Menschen in den jeweiligen Länder mal genauer an dann stellt man fest, das es nicht reicht einfach nur Fisch zu essen um gesund zu sein. Da spielen viele andere Faktoren noch eine Rolle. Und dem Körper ist es egal wo er die allzeit genannten Fettsäuren, wie Omega 3, herbekommt. Ob es aus Fisch oder Algen ist. Ernährungsmäßig gesehen wird ja doch jede Woche eine andere Sau durchs Dorf getrieben. Was Gestern fast tödlich war z.B. das Ei, ist heute schon fast der Heilsbringer. Zu meiner Kindheit, also vor mehr als 60 Jahren, war der Apfel und Obst überhaupt das gesündeste was es gibt. Heute wird das Obst fast verteufelt weil es Fruchtzucker enthält. So ändern sich die Zeiten oder der Wissensstand.


----------



## heinzi (31. Oktober 2022)

Purist schrieb:


> Alkohol hilft in der Tat bei einer Episode, allerdings nur für maximal 1-2 Stunden, spätestens am nächsten morgen ist die Depression dann schlimmer als vorher. Das sollte man sich genau überlegen, ob das Sinn macht. Ich bin kein Alkoholgegner, bin auch für derlei Spaß zu haben, wer jedoch wirklich erkrankt ist, sollte davon trotzdem die Finger lassen.


Recht hast Du. Alkohol und Depressionen passen nicht wirklich zu einander. Ich kenne auch den einen oder anderen mit Depressionen.


----------



## hanzz (31. Oktober 2022)

Purist schrieb:


> Was da gegessen wurde, hat man allerdings nicht publiziert


Wird ja immer wieder Kokain in Fischen nachgewiesen. 
Vielleicht waren die Probanden daher so happy.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich denke das Thema Ernährung hinsichtlich Gesundheit ist, zumindest im Grundsatz, hinreichend bekannt. Schaut man sich das weltweite Durchschnittsalter der Menschen in den jeweiligen Länder mal genauer an dann stellt man fest, das es nicht reicht einfach nur Fisch zu essen um gesund zu sein. Da spielen viele andere Faktoren noch eine Rolle. Und dem Körper ist es egal wo er die allzeit genannten Fettsäuren, wie Omega 3, herbekommt. Ob es aus Fisch oder Algen ist. Ernährungsmäßig gesehen wird ja doch jede Woche eine andere Sau durchs Dorf getrieben. Was Gestern fast tödlich war z.B. das Ei, ist heute schon fast der Heilsbringer. Zu meiner Kindheit, also vor mehr als 60 Jahren, war der Apfel und Obst überhaupt das gesündeste was es gibt. Heute wird das Obst fast verteufelt weil es Fruchtzucker enthält. So ändern sich die Zeiten oder der Wissensstand.


Hallo,

richtig. Wenn ich so die letzten 60 Jahre zurückdenke da wechselte das Verteufeln von Margarine und Butter fast ständig hin und her. Mal war Butter schädlich und Margarine gut, dann wieder umgekehrt, fünf Jahre später wieder anders und so weiter. Ich habe mein Leben lang da nie besonders auf das Essen geachtet und immer gegessen, was mir schmeckte. Noch dazu bin ich bekennender Fleischesser (Wurst natürlich auch). Ich habe halt immer etwas auf mein Gewicht geachtet und auch immer etwas Sport betrieben (zwanzig Jahre lang sogar verhältnismäßig viel) und auch nie ganz damit aufgehört.
Ich bin mit meinem Gesundheitszustand sehr zufrieden uns es passen auch alle Blutwerte. krank war ich in den letzten, so 30 Jahren zweimal; einmal am grauen Star operiert (2009) und einmal (2013) hat mich ein Noro-Virus erwischt und der setzte mich, strenggenommen, auch nur für einen Tag so richtig außer Gefecht, nur der Durchfall hielt sich etwas länger.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (31. Oktober 2022)

Gegen Depressionen hilft rein gar nichts - kein Gequatsche mit ´nem Seelenklempner ,
oder irgend welche Drogen - sind eben nur temporäre Effekte , nur Beschäftigung schaltet 
es aus , ob basteln ,angeln ,lesen , u,v.a.m. ist man allein sind sie wieder da - und Antidepressiva 
oder andere bewustseinsändernde Mittel - helfen nur dem Vertreiber - die Ursache ist nicht zu 
beseitigen . denn das Rad der Zeit kann man nicht zurückdrehen .
Was gesund ist und was nicht ??? mein Appetit auf etwas , sagt mir was mein Körper brauch 
und habe ich mal den Doktor wegen einer Krankscheitschreibung aufsuchen müsse ,habe ich ja 
immer noch ein Rezept mit bekommen , ja mein Doktor will leben , mein Apotheker will leben 
und ich will auch leben und so sind die guten Medikamente außer der Schmerzmittel im 
Müll gelandet . Mein Vater war ganz das Gegenteil - Nichtraucher , Antialkoholiker , Sportler ,
und Pillenkonsument und als er so alt war wie ich es jetzt bin lag er schon 11 Jahre unter 
der Erde .


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Gegen Depressionen hilft rein gar nichts - kein Gequatsche mit ´nem Seelenklempner ,
> oder irgend welche Drogen - sind eben nur temporäre Effekte , nur Beschäftigung schaltet
> es aus , ob basteln ,angeln ,lesen , u,v.a.m. ist man allein sind sie wieder da - und Antidepressiva
> oder andere bewustseinsändernde Mittel - helfen nur dem Vertreiber - die Ursache ist nicht zu
> ...


Hallo,

erinnert mich etwas, als ich bei einem Bekannten mit noch ein paar Kumpels in dessen Kellerbar war. Die Frauen waren auch dabei, die Männer in leicht bis mittel angetrunkenem Zustand. Der Herr des Hauses philosophierte mir vor: "L..... , mein Vater ist vor zwei Jahren gestorben, mit 68 Jahren, der hat geraucht, der hat gesoffen und der hast andere Weiber gehabt (Original-Ton); nun ist neulich mein Onkel gestorben, auch mit 68 Jahren, der hat nicht geraucht, der hat nicht gesoffen und der hat solid gelebt - jetzt frage ich Dich, wer hat da mehr von seinem Leben gehabt?......" in diesem Moment griff seine Frau ein und sagte sehr deutlich zu ihm, dass er kein so blödes Gschmarri (fränkisch für Unsinn) haben soll und jetzt besser sein Maul hält, was er dann auch tat  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## heinzi (31. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich habe halt immer etwas auf mein Gewicht geachtet und auch immer etwas Sport betrieben (zwanzig Jahre lang sogar verhältnismäßig viel) und auch nie ganz damit aufgehört.


Persönlich glaube ich, dass das mit ein großer Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist.


----------



## heinzi (31. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Gegen Depressionen hilft rein gar nichts - kein Gequatsche mit ´nem Seelenklempner ,
> oder irgend welche Drogen - sind eben nur temporäre Effekte , nur Beschäftigung schaltet
> es aus , ob basteln ,angeln ,lesen , u,v.a.m. ist man allein sind sie wieder da - und Antidepressiva
> oder andere bewustseinsändernde Mittel - helfen nur dem Vertreiber - die Ursache ist nicht zu
> beseitigen . denn das Rad der Zeit kann man nicht zurückdrehen .


Vielleicht solltest Du dich bezüglich der Depression hinsichtlich Ursache und Auswirkung sowie der Krankheit an sich nochmal tiefer informieren. Eine Krankheit, die sehr oft zum Suizid führt, kann man nicht durch basteln oder lesen heilen.


----------



## thanatos (31. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Eine Krankheit, die sehr oft zum Suizid führt,


die Vergangenheit kann  man auslöschen , nicht mit Geschwafel oder Pillen ,
was am Gemüht frisst ist nicht auslöschbar , wer keine Freude mehr am Leben
hat und gehen will den sollte man auch lassen .


----------



## Mescalero (31. Oktober 2022)

Genau, und sämtliche Mediziner und Therapeuten der letzten 100 Jahre waren und sind sowieso komplett bescheuert und natürlich gekauft.

Selten solch ein halbgares Zeug gelesen.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

ist auch schwer fassbar. Ich habe einen ehemaligen, noch relativ jungen, Kollegen, der war immer sehr engagiert, geradlinig, sehr arbeitsam, fachlich sehr gut, loyal zur Firma, zu seinen Mitarbeitern freundlich, konnte aber auch direkt werden. War mit 50 auf der Karriereleiter auch schon entsprechend hochgekommen und dann kam der Burnout. Behandlung und Rehas erfolglos ging er mit 52 in Frührente. Ist mir bis heute unerklärlich, da hätte ich viel eher andere auf den Bildschirm gehabt   .
Wenn man damit nie zu tun hatte, ist das auch schwer zu begreifen. Bei dem oben erwähnten Kollegen begreife ich es bis heute nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (31. Oktober 2022)

Deshalb ist die Therapie ja auch so langwierig und oft auch nicht erfolgreich. Das ist halt nicht mit einem kaputten Knochen vergleichbar, der wird fixiert und heilt wieder, fertig. 
Das komplexe System der Psyche und die Wechselwirkungen mit dem Organismus wird die Medizin noch sehr lange beschäftigen...


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Persönlich glaube ich, dass das mit ein großer Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist.


Hallo,

ich bin ja auch darauf angewiesen, dass ich noch halbwegs fit bleibe. Bin ja hauptsächlich Fliegenfischer und nebenbei Spinnfischer (Hecht).
Das geht nur mit 75, wenn man auch noch entsprechend gut beieinander ist. Ein Vorbild ist da ein, im letzten Jahr mit 95 verstorbener Bekannter, der fischte bis 91 noch mit der Fliege. Da stieg der noch über Weidezäune oder kroch noch unter diesen hindurch  .
Mit 92 hörte er mit dem Fliegenfischen auf, da er auf einmal Angst vor dem Hinfallen hatte, wie er mir sagte und machte noch so zwei Jahre ab und zu einen Ansitzfischer. Als dann sein "Chauffeur" (der war 10 Jahre jünger) nicht mehr Autofahren konnte, war auch damit Schluss.

Petri Heil
Lajos


----------



## Schilfsänger (31. Oktober 2022)

Meine letzte Hausärztin (DDR Ausbildung) wurde ein Jahr vor der Rente kritischer und ehrlicher was Medikamente usw. anging, vorher war Sie ganz Unternehmerin die fast immer irgendetwas verschrieb oder verschreiben wollte. (blaue Rezepte) Die neue HÄ hätte mich Anfang diesen Jahres erst einmal mit sämtlichen Impfungen vollgepumpt wenn ich Sie gelassen hätte.

Ich kenne zwei Personen die Stimmungsaufheller (was anderes ist es nicht) seit Jahren nehmen, und dadurch nur noch träger wurden. Dazu kommt noch dass das Zeug abhängig macht. Für den der keine Pillen schluckt hilft Beschäftigung nur kurz, (kein Bastelquatsch) nach spätestens zwei Tagen ohne Beschäftigung/Arbeit schlägt die Depri wieder voll zu. Medis behandeln leider nur Symptome!


----------



## thanatos (1. November 2022)

Die Psyche ist eben kein Organ das man irgendwie behandeln könnte - bei einigen ist es
schon Mode zum Seelenklempner zu watscheln , gehen aber auch wegen eines 
Mückenstichs zum Dermatologen . Ich kenne mehrere Frauen und Männer die Jahre lang
wegen der Arbeitsunfähigkeit genötigt sind zu den Gesprächen zu gehen , geholfen 
hat es keinem . Bei einigen hat es sich noch bedeutend verschlechtert .
Selbst war ich nach allen möglichen Untersuchungen bei denen keine Ursache 
für meine Krankheit gefunden wurde zu einem Psychotherapeuten überwiesen -
mein Jottchen irgend wie war das sowas von bescheuert - geholfen hat´s nichts .
Ja die Psyche kann auch Heilen - nach dem einigen meiner Kollegen der Magen 
durch Geschwüre durchbrochen ist ,einer ist daran gestorben habe ich doch 
Bedenken bekommen daß,das mir auch passieren könnte und wollte mich 
operieren lassen .Nach der Voruntersuchung sagte mir der Arzt " lass es 
bleiben du hast einen so starken Magen da passiert nichts " weiter hin habe ich im 
Herbst meine Gastritis bekommen aber nie wieder ein Magengeschwür .


----------



## heinzi (1. November 2022)

Ich glaube einige hier verwechseln eine ausgeprägte Depression mit einer temporären Gemütsschwankung. 


thanatos schrieb:


> Ich kenne mehrere Frauen und Männer die Jahre lang
> wegen der Arbeitsunfähigkeit genötigt sind zu den Gesprächen zu gehen , geholfen
> hat es keinem . Bei einigen hat es sich noch bedeutend verschlechtert .
> Selbst war ich nach allen möglichen Untersuchungen bei denen keine Ursache
> ...


Ihr hättet mal alle mehr basteln und lesen sollen, dann wäre euch der unnütze Gang zum Psychotherapeuten erspart geblieben.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. November 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Gegen Depressionen hilft rein gar nichts - kein Gequatsche mit ´nem Seelenklempner ,
> oder irgend welche Drogen - sind eben nur temporäre Effekte , nur Beschäftigung schaltet
> es aus , ob basteln ,angeln ,lesen , u,v.a.m. ist man allein sind sie wieder da - und Antidepressiva
> oder andere bewustseinsändernde Mittel - helfen nur dem Vertreiber - die Ursache ist nicht zu
> beseitigen . denn das Rad der Zeit kann man nicht zurückdrehen .


Es ist schade das du die Dinge so siehst und vor allem auch derart pauschalisierst.
Ich kann nicht einschätzen, ob du ebenfalls unter Depressionen leidest und dir eine Psychotherapie (gequatsche mit Seelenklempber) nicht geholfen hat.
Aber was ich dir bestätigen kann, ist das mir damals eine Therapie sehr stark weiter geholfen hat. Während der Therapie war ich damals der Meinung, dass der gute Mann mir nicht helfen kann, da ich mich dem überlegen gefühlt habe. Was in einigen Situationen auch sicherlich stimmen mag. Aber irgendwann hat es im Unterbewusstsein klick gemacht und ein großer Teil meiner Last war auf einmal nicht mehr schwer. Das hat mir unglaublich weiter geholfen, mit der damals sehr schweren Depression klar zu kommen.
Kurz darauf habe ich das Angeln für mich entdeckt und damit einen Antrieb bekommen, der mich wieder hat aufstehen lassen. Außerdem hat es für Gefühle gesorgt, die ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr hatte. Es gab keine Gefühle mehr für mich, außer Schwermut und Verzweifelung. Ansonsten war ich innerlich tot.
Die Therapie hat mir sehr geholfen und war eine(!) Stütze auf dem schweren Weg.

Und alle die mich jetzt vielleicht aus Beiträgen und Videos kennen und wissen, wie durchgeknallt und humorvoll ich sein kann... das wäre ohne Therapie und Angeln nicht möglich gewesen. Denn davor war ich nur eine leblose Hülle, die tagelang an die Decke gestarrt und Menschen gemieden hat.

Übrigens habe ich bei Eyecident einst über das Thema ein wenig gesprochen. Natürlich nur sehr oberflächlich und zu den restlichen Themen passend. Aber falls es jemanden interessiert: Zum Film.



thanatos schrieb:


> Die Psyche ist eben kein Organ das man irgendwie behandeln könnte - bei einigen ist es
> schon Mode zum Seelenklempner zu watscheln , gehen aber auch wegen eines
> Mückenstichs zum Dermatologen .


Wenn ich eins nicht leiden kann, dann wenn Leute derart unqualifizierten Mist von sich geben.
Es gibt in der Tat Menschen, denen eine Therapie helfen kann und die nicht wegen jedem Furz zum Arzt rennen.
Einige Menschen brauchen dringend diese Hilfe und wenn diese dann so dämliche, pauschalisierte und abwertende Aussagen wie von dir lesen, dann macht man es ihnen noch schwieriger als es schon ist. Dabei könnten viele Menschen diese Hilfe gebrauchen. Nur ist es in der Phase eine schweren Depression teilweise schon zu schwer einkaufen zu gehen, geschweige denn den Hörer in die Hand zu nehmen, um nach einem Termin zu fragen, den man eh kaum bekommt. Das sind teilweise unüberwindbare Hürden für erkrankte Menschen.
Da braucht es ganz bestimmt nicht noch mehr Leute, die einen dafür verurteilen, wenn man sich Hilfe sucht.



thanatos schrieb:


> Ich kenne mehrere Frauen und Männer die Jahre lang
> wegen der Arbeitsunfähigkeit genötigt sind zu den Gesprächen zu gehen , geholfen
> hat es keinem .


Genötigt?
Und dann wunderst du dich, dass es nicht klappt?
Um Hilfe zu erfahren, muss man diese Hilfe auch wollen. Ansonsten wird es nur sehr schwer sein, dass es klappt.
Wenn man schon mit der Intention zum Therapeuten geht, um sein Krankengeld zu erhalten - quasi eine Pflichtveranstaltung auf die man nicht will... ja wie soll das dann auch klappen? Natürlich ist es dann ein Ärgernis, auf das man keine Lust hat und was in dieser Situation nur verschlechternd wirkt.

Darüber hinaus:
Nicht jeder Therapeut ist auch gleichzeitig ein Treffer. Es gibt Therapeuten, die taugen nichts und andere taugen nur für bestimmte Menschen etwas.
Das ist nicht wie bei einem Knochenbruch, der entweder verheilt ist oder nicht. Hier ist es wesentlich schwieriger und man muss sich auch im Hinterkopf halten, dass es der falsche Therapeut sein kann.


----------



## thanatos (1. November 2022)

Deckel drauf - hat eben jeder seine Meinung dazu ............


----------



## Purist (1. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich denke das Thema Ernährung hinsichtlich Gesundheit ist, zumindest im Grundsatz, hinreichend bekannt. Schaut man sich das weltweite Durchschnittsalter der Menschen in den jeweiligen Länder mal genauer an dann stellt man fest, das es nicht reicht einfach nur Fisch zu essen um gesund zu sein. Da spielen viele andere Faktoren noch eine Rolle. Und dem Körper ist es egal wo er die allzeit genannten Fettsäuren, wie Omega 3, herbekommt. Ob es aus Fisch oder Algen ist. Ernährungsmäßig gesehen wird ja doch jede Woche eine andere Sau durchs Dorf getrieben. Was Gestern fast tödlich war z.B. das Ei, ist heute schon fast der Heilsbringer. Zu meiner Kindheit, also vor mehr als 60 Jahren, war der Apfel und Obst überhaupt das gesündeste was es gibt. Heute wird das Obst fast verteufelt weil es Fruchtzucker enthält. So ändern sich die Zeiten oder der Wissensstand.


Ich weiß, worauf du hinaus willst.
Mir liegt's an der Unterscheidung zwischen Interessen der Lebensmittelindustrie/Agrarwirtschaft und nicht gekaufter Wissenschaft. Mir sind die Ernährungsmythen durchaus bekannt, von der Ernährungspyramide (die wir noch in der Schule lernten, obwohl sie von einem Frühstücksflockenhersteller in die Welt gesetzt wurde) bis hin zum bösen Ei, das heute (in Bioqualität) sehr gesund ist. Darauf gehört habe ich nie, richtig dick geworden bin ich aber auch nicht. Heute ernähre ich mich durchaus gesund, habe schlankes "Normalgewicht" und esse relativ viel Fisch, Huhn, Rind, Gemüse und Eier (im Vergleich zu Schweinefleisch), Milch konsumiere ich gar nicht mehr und Hochverarbeitetes (Conveniencefood) vermeide ich grundsätzlich wo es nur geht. Ich esse noch Kohlenhydrate, sehe sie aber nicht mehr als den "Magenfüller", als der er meiner Generation noch empfohlen wurde. Eiweiß macht richtig satt, das sollte man wissen.

Wichtig ist, meiner Meinung nach, sich möglichst natürlich zu ernähren. Ein ordentlich gesäuertes Brot, ein wochenlang gereifter Käse, ein guter Fisch oder auch eine selbstgemachte Pasta mit selbstgesuchten Steinpilzen, ist nun einmal keine industrielle Massenware, die viele Hilfsstoffe braucht. Das schmeckt man. Wer glaubt, dass z.B. ein in Scheiben verkaufter Käse, der keine 24 Stunde gereift ist und auch noch zusätzlich konserviert werden muss, gut schmeckt und auch noch gesund ist, der kann damit wahrscheinlich wenig anfangen. 

Natürlich ist Fruchtzucker in großen Mengen ungesund, gegen einen Apfel pro Tag spricht trotzdem nichts. Gegen die "fünf Portionen Obst" hingegen schon etwas, welche die DGE noch immer empfielt. Das Lustigste, was ich darüber einmal gelesen habe, kam von einem Ernährungsmediziner. Bei ihm kämen ständig Patienten mit schlimmsten Verdauungsbeschwerden, weil sie täglich fünf Äpfel essen würden- wie ihnen von der DGE empfohlen wurde- Soviel Fruchtzucker verträgt kein Mensch, zumindest nicht ohne Magen/Darmschmerzen, Blähungen und Durchfall.
Wenn ich unbedingt richtig kaputte Zähne und Diabetes Typ 2 bekommen will, trinke ich täglich mehrmals Multivitaminsaft (oder andere Fruchtsäfte) oder Softdrinks (die Säuren sind der Zahnkiller, der Zucker erledigt dann über seine Aufspaltung in zusätzliche Milchsäure den Rest), esse gerne Süßkram und Obst, meide Gemüse und körperliche Bewegung. 

Geht's mir persönlich durch die "gesündere Ernährung" besser? Jein. Dazu muss man wissen, dass psychische Erkrankungen, insbesondere Depression, häufig mit Beschwerden im Magen/Darmtrakt einhergehen, manche Forscher sogar glauben, dass dort, neben anderen chronischen Krankheiten, eine der Ursache für Depressionen liegt...


----------



## CommanderBrot (2. November 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Die Ernährungsfrage sehe ich kritisch - gegessener Fisch ist nicht gleich gegessener Fisch, da sind viel zu viele Variablen im Spiel.


Ja, außerdem besteht ein großer Unterschied zwischen Koinzidenz und Korrelation. Diese Studie beweist nicht, das Fisch gegen Depression hilft sondern eben nur das Fischesser weniger Depressionen haben. Warum das so ist? Dazu kann diese Studie keine Aussage treffen.


----------



## heinzi (2. November 2022)

Purist schrieb:


> Ich weiß, worauf du hinaus willst.
> Mir liegt's an der Unterscheidung zwischen Interessen der Lebensmittelindustrie/Agrarwirtschaft und nicht gekaufter Wissenschaft. Mir sind die Ernährungsmythen durchaus bekannt, von der Ernährungspyramide (die wir noch in der Schule lernten, obwohl sie von einem Frühstücksflockenhersteller in die Welt gesetzt wurde) bis hin zum bösen Ei, das heute (in Bioqualität) sehr gesund ist. Darauf gehört habe ich nie, richtig dick geworden bin ich aber auch nicht. Heute ernähre ich mich durchaus gesund, habe schlankes "Normalgewicht" und esse relativ viel Fisch, Huhn, Rind, Gemüse und Eier (im Vergleich zu Schweinefleisch), Milch konsumiere ich gar nicht mehr und Hochverarbeitetes (Conveniencefood) vermeide ich grundsätzlich wo es nur geht. Ich esse noch Kohlenhydrate, sehe sie aber nicht mehr als den "Magenfüller", als der er meiner Generation noch empfohlen wurde. Eiweiß macht richtig satt, das sollte man wissen.
> 
> Wichtig ist, meiner Meinung nach, sich möglichst natürlich zu ernähren. Ein ordentlich gesäuertes Brot, ein wochenlang gereifter Käse, ein guter Fisch oder auch eine selbstgemachte Pasta mit selbstgesuchten Steinpilzen, ist nun einmal keine industrielle Massenware, die viele Hilfsstoffe braucht. Das schmeckt man. Wer glaubt, dass z.B. ein in Scheiben verkaufter Käse, der keine 24 Stunde gereift ist und auch noch zusätzlich konserviert werden muss, gut schmeckt und auch noch gesund ist, der kann damit wahrscheinlich wenig anfangen.
> ...


Ohne jetzt ins Detail zu gehen, aber Du hast in deinem Beitrag genau die richtigen Eckpfeiler genannt denen ich auch zu 100 Prozent zustimme.  Meine junge Kollegin, die immer sehr bedacht auf ihre Gesundheit war, kam jeden morgen mit einer Schüssel voll klein geschnittener Äpfel ins Büro die sie tagsüber auch verzehrte. Irgendwann fiel sie dann wegen längerer Krankheit aus. Wie sie später mal erzählte, hatte sie durch den in großen Mengen zugführten Fruchtzucker einen massiven Leberschaden und einige andere Sachen noch. Hinzu kam noch ein burn out oder Depressionen. Das weiß ich nicht mehr so genau. Auf jeden Fall war sie lange weg, hat den alten Arbeitsplatz auch nicht mehr angetreten. Letzten Endes hat sie innerhalb der Firma den Arbeitsplatz gewechselt, was eher auf einen burn out schließen lässt. Wobei beides sehr nah beieinander liegt. 
Ernährung und dessen Folgen ist ein breites Thema. Es besteht ja auch ein direkter Zusammenhang zwischen Ernährung und Lebenserwartung, unabhängig von der ärztlichen Versorgung. Das wird besonders in den armen Ländern sehr deutlich. Leider habe ich das Thema für mich erst sehr spät entdeckt, nachdem schon einige Zivilisationskrankheiten Einzug gehalten haben.
Deshalb bin ich auch davon überzeugt, das Ernährung und Bewegung einen großen Einfluss auf die körperliche und psychische Gesundheit haben.


----------



## heinzi (2. November 2022)

CommanderBrot schrieb:


> Ja, außerdem besteht ein großer Unterschied zwischen Koinzidenz und Korrelation. Diese Studie beweist nicht, das Fisch gegen Depression hilft sondern eben nur das Fischesser weniger Depressionen haben. Warum das so ist? Dazu kann diese Studie keine Aussage treffen.


Statistiken und Studien taugen nur dann etwas wenn sie ehrlich und objektiv bei exakter Vorbereitung durchgeführt werden. Viele leiten aus einer Korrelation eine Kausalität ab. Und das ist halt einfach falsch, siehe Fisch und Depressionen. Eine Korrelation kann bestenfalls auf eine Kausalität hindeuten, aber nicht mehr. 
Eine Untersuchung besagt, das kleine Menschen deutlich weniger Fußprobleme haben als große Menschen. Liegt es am Gewicht oder den Laufstrecken? Bei genauer Betrachtung wurde dann klar, das fast nur Kinder kleine Füße haben. Naja, und dann ist das Ergebnis auch nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. November 2022)

Ich bin familiär mit dem Thema Depressionen vertraut.
Wenn ich den Titel des Themas lese, kommt gleich ein Gedanke : massive, laienhafte Verharmlosung.
Je nach Intensität der Erkrankung kann bzw. wird kaum Nahrung aufgenommen, weil der Appetit weg ist.
Es herrscht - und das ist schwer zu fassen, eine absolute innere Leere vor, die kein "Gramm" Freude erlaubt.
Nur Negatives wird empfunden bzw. bleierne Lethargie.
... Und dann der Titel oben... Und die Kommentare von Unwissenden hier...
Wenn Biochemie im Gehirn falsch abläuft, helfen weder Thunfischsteak, noch Bastelkreise.
Das Alle Psychopharmaka abhängig oder träge machen, stimmt pauschal ebensowenig und diese verbreiteten Vorurteile hemmen mgw. Betroffene, sich helfen zu lassen.
2 Bekannte von mir brachten sich um, das ist eine nicht zu unterschätzende milde, mäßige, schwere oder schwerste Sache, die NICHT verhöhnt, heruntergespielt, verachtet oder verharmlost werden darf.
Es kann sein, dass Betroffene "nur" schwermütig sind.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass sie in einem "HöllenSpalt" aus Leid verkeilt sind oder in einem "Seelensarg" auf dem offenen Meer treiben ( bildlich gesprochen)
Das glaubt man erst, wenn man mal damit konfrontiert wird.
Dann lieber beide Beine brechen, mal flapsig formuliert.
Der Mangel an Therapieplätzen ist ein gesellschaftlich nicht zu akzeptierender Mißstand.
Durch Krieg, Krisen und Existenznot etc. wird eine seelische Belastung auch nicht milder. 
Allen Betroffenen und Angehörigen / Freunden viel Kraft.

R. S.


----------



## Purist (2. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Deshalb bin ich auch davon überzeugt, das Ernährung und Bewegung einen großen Einfluss auf die körperliche und psychische Gesundheit haben.


Garantiert. Ich versuche mit relativ gesunder Ernährung und viel Bewegung (auch Sport) ein bestimmtes Level zu halten, mit dem es sich einigermaßen mit der Krankheit leben lässt. Das klappt ganz gut, die Krankheit jedoch völlig zu überwinden, schafft man allerdings auch damit nicht. Wobei ich auch nicht mehr glaube, dass dies überhaupt möglich ist. Das liegt bei mir daran, dass ich sie seit Kindertagen mit mir herumschleppe, was ich erst mit über 30 Lebensjahren im Rahmen einer jahrelangen Psychotherapie realisieren musste. Neben einer genetischer Disposition, gibt's im meinem Fall den ganzen Blumenstrauß an zusätzlichen Faktoren: mehrere unangenehme chronische Krankheiten, immer wieder ziemlich dumme Erfahrungen mit dem Verhalten anderer, enges aber trotzdem ziemlich merkwürdiges Verhältnis zu den eigenen Eltern (die auch psychische Probleme leichterer Form haben), viele kaputte Beziehungen jeglicher Art (nicht alles meine Schuld, aber die Krankheit fördert sowas immer zusätzlich). Gut, bei mir ist die Sache nur mittelschwer, schwere Episoden hatte ich bislang nur zwei Mal und kam da im Alleingang durch. Durch die Therapie lernt man mit solchen Tiefs besser umzugehen, was wichtig ist.


----------



## Matthias_R (3. November 2022)

Ich möchte Dennis Knoll ausdrücklich für seinen ehrlichen und, m.E. sehr wohl durchdachten Beitrag danken.
Depression ist eine Krankheit, und sie ist zumindest so weit therapierbar, dass man damit leben kann. Ich weiß, wovon ich schreibe. Es ist auch schwierig, da es doch sehr privat und intim ist.


----------



## Mescalero (3. November 2022)

Ich finde zwei Dinge bemerkenswert. 
Erstens die Beiträge der Leute, die offen hier über ihre eigenen Erfahrungen schreiben. Und zweitens die Tatsache, dass ich das überhaupt erwähne - es zeigt nämlich, wie sehr das Thema immer noch tabuisiert wird. Über Herzleiden, Asthma oder kaputte Knochen wird ungehemmt geplaudert. Bei psychischen Problemen und Krankheiten sieht das anders aus.


----------



## heinzi (3. November 2022)

Purist schrieb:


> Garantiert. Ich versuche mit relativ gesunder Ernährung und viel Bewegung (auch Sport) ein bestimmtes Level zu halten, mit dem es sich einigermaßen mit der Krankheit leben lässt. Das klappt ganz gut, die Krankheit jedoch völlig zu überwinden, schafft man allerdings auch damit nicht. Wobei ich auch nicht mehr glaube, dass dies überhaupt möglich ist. Das liegt bei mir daran, dass ich sie seit Kindertagen mit mir herumschleppe, was ich erst mit über 30 Lebensjahren im Rahmen einer jahrelangen Psychotherapie realisieren musste. Neben einer genetischer Disposition, gibt's im meinem Fall den ganzen Blumenstrauß an zusätzlichen Faktoren: mehrere unangenehme chronische Krankheiten, immer wieder ziemlich dumme Erfahrungen mit dem Verhalten anderer, enges aber trotzdem ziemlich merkwürdiges Verhältnis zu den eigenen Eltern (die auch psychische Probleme leichterer Form haben), viele kaputte Beziehungen jeglicher Art (nicht alles meine Schuld, aber die Krankheit fördert sowas immer zusätzlich). Gut, bei mir ist die Sache nur mittelschwer, schwere Episoden hatte ich bislang nur zwei Mal und kam da im Alleingang durch. Durch die Therapie lernt man mit solchen Tiefs besser umzugehen, was wichtig ist.


Danke für deine Offenheit und die Einblicke in dein Leben. Mir war nicht bewußt, das es auch eine genetische Veranlagung für diese Krankheit gibt. Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Kraft zur Bewältigung bzw. im Umgang mit der Krankheit.


----------

